# intoetsen/ingeven



## Englishisgreat

Dag allemaal,

Ik wil graag het verschil tussen intoetsen en ingeven weten.

Als ik geld van de rekening wil opnemen, dan moet ik mijn pincode intoetsen of ingeven ?

Als ik bij een winkel wil boodschappen doen en met pinpas betalen, kan ik zeggen dat de verkooper het betraag moet intoetsen/ingeven en ik als koper moet mijn pinpas in een betaaltoesten invoeren en mijn pincode intoetsen/ingeven ?

Groetjes

Christos


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Englishisgreat said:


> Ik wil graag het verschil tussen intoetsen en ingeven weten.
> 
> Als ik geld van de rekening wil opnemen, dan moet ik mijn pincode intoetsen of ingeven ?


_Intoetsen_ en _ingeven_ zijn allebei goed. _Intoetsen_ gebeurt zoals het woord al aangeeft altijd door op toetsen of iets vergelijkbaars te drukken, terwijl _ingeven_ theoretisch ook nog andere mogelijkheden omvat, maar in de praktijk zijn het meestal synoniemen.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hallo Hans Molenslag,

Hartelijk bedankt voor jou hulp.

Groetjes

Christos


----------



## Englishisgreat

Sorry jouw hulp


----------



## eno2

verkoper
bedrag
betaaltoestel.(terminal - zegt men ook, denkelijk. => inderdaad, DVD geeft: betaalterminal en niet betaaltoestel)

Intoetsen en ingeven lijken mij beide goed.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello eno2,

Je hebt volkomen gelijk.

Dank je wel.

Groetjes

Christos


----------

